# Response time from Portugal Consulate



## Gianlucadeste (Apr 19, 2018)

Hello expats! 
I'm wondering about the response time from initial request by email for an application for three month Passive Income Type I residency vista for pensioners. The online application does not list New York in the selection drop-down menu: 'location of Portugal Consulate' within the United States. New York is simply not listed.
Do they usually take weeks to respond? I don't mind waiting, I do have problems with email though. 
Can anyone tell me about the approximate length of time the process takes from asking for application to landing in Lisbon? My lease in US expires on 1 September 2018. 
Warm regards, Gianluca


----------

